# Traverse City area outings?



## fishenrg (Jan 9, 2008)

Hey all. Things didn't work out for me to make it to the Crystal Lake ice outing and meet all of you this winter, so I was bummed. But was wondering if there was any interest some kind of summer outing for up here? I don't think it would be cool for all of us to invade a river or stream but maybe Long Lake? Lake Leelanau? Glen? Might even be fun to get a little friendly competition going. So I guess let's see the level of interest and see if we can get something going?


----------



## fishergirltc (May 30, 2006)

I'm interested!


----------



## fishenrg (Jan 9, 2008)

Well there's two at least!


----------



## kwcharne (Jan 8, 2008)

count me in....i missed crystal as well


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Hmmmm! An outing? I think George and I might be up for that IF you guys promise ta treat us nice and not make any disparaging remarks about "the old farts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" :lol:


----------



## fishergirltc (May 30, 2006)

Whit1 said:


> Hmmmm! An outing? I think George and I might be up for that IF you guys promise ta treat us nice and not make any disparaging remarks about "the old farts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" :lol:


LOL...I'll try not to.....:lol:

Are we going to do a vote on what lake? Doesn't matter too much to me. I'm right in the middle of Lake Leelanau and Glen Lake...and Long Lake isn't far either. My boyfriend would be coming with me as well...since it is his boat.


----------



## fishenrg (Jan 9, 2008)

Whit1 said:


> Hmmmm! An outing? I think George and I might be up for that IF you guys promise ta treat us nice and not make any disparaging remarks about "the old farts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" :lol:


 
You'll only hear that from me if you are more successful than me! lol

Yeah, we can totally vote on where to go. I don't want to control the outing, I only wanted to get one started. I'm hoping my father-in-law's boat is fixed by the time of the outing, otherwise I'm gonna have to hitch a ride with someone!


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Me, maybe. What dates are we looking at? Month? Week-end thing?


----------



## mjohnson (Feb 8, 2008)

I'd be interested as well. We'll be making the trak up there for the Memorial day holiday weekend. Not sure if that's too early for you guys,but I'll have boat in tow and would really like to fish w/some of you. Just let me know if that would work out. Take care all------------------Mark


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Has My friend Whit said, Sounds like a good idea!
Lake Lelanaw has some good walleyes and pan fish.
Might even be a park We could gather at.
George


----------



## fishergirltc (May 30, 2006)

Lake Leelanau sounds good to me. I know of a park and boat launch on the end of Honhke rd. that would work.


----------



## SpinFly (Oct 9, 2007)

I,am in sounds like a great time .Crystal was fun so i imagine summer outing would be great also.Hopefully it's a weekend as week day would be hard.But can work with it.


----------



## fishenrg (Jan 9, 2008)

Lake Leelanau sounds like a good plan. I've only been on it a couple of times, but I've had pretty decent luck...especially from the launch that fishergirlTC mentioned.

What about some time and date ideas? I can do evenings during the week, though I know that isn't great for a lot of people...I'm just luck that I live pretty close. I can do weekends too, just depends on the weekend. I prefer evenings since pleasure boat traffic decreases instead of increases while you're out there, but again I know evenings aren't the best...especially if there is some travel involved.

Seems like we have a great group interested here!


----------



## fishergirltc (May 30, 2006)

Evenings during the week or on weekends would work best for us. I just talked to my boyfriend. He said if anyone is bringing a nice size boat it's easier to launch from the DNR launch which is south of the one on Honhke about a 1/2 a mile. The one at Honhke is pretty shallow.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

How about a fishing outing for a Saturday evening & night on the north breakwall pier at Frankfort. It can hold a group of people comfortably. We can bring lawnchairs, lanterns. coolers, etc..........


----------



## fishergirltc (May 30, 2006)

Can we vote or agree on a date for this? I'm axious...lol

I'm closer to lake leelanau and would rather do some inland lake fishing than pier fishing. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## fishenrg (Jan 9, 2008)

fishergirltc said:


> Can we vote or agree on a date for this? I'm axious...lol
> 
> I'm closer to lake leelanau and would rather do some inland lake fishing than pier fishing. Just my 2 cents...


We should probably start doing that. Chances are even right now of me getting to go, even though I started the thread...seems like summers just fill up more than you would expect!

My vote is for Leelanau, as for the date I'd rather have others decide and then I'll try to make it happen for myself.


----------



## kwcharne (Jan 8, 2008)

fishenrg said:


> We should probably start doing that. Chances are even right now of me getting to go, even though I started the thread...seems like summers just fill up more than you would expect!
> 
> My vote is for Leelanau, as for the date I'd rather have others decide and then I'll try to make it happen for myself.


 
I'd have to agree, my summer has already filled up real quick. That I know of, I have three weddings, a basketball camp, and two camping trips already, so hopefully whatever date thats chosen works.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

fishenrg said:


> We should probably start doing that. Chances are even right now of me getting to go, even though I started the thread...seems like summers just fill up more than you would expect!
> 
> My vote is for Leelanau, as for the date I'd rather have others decide and then I'll try to make it happen for myself.


I'll be at Leelanau July 10-14th.


----------



## fishenrg (Jan 9, 2008)

That's one vote for sometime July 10-15th. Any more?


----------

